# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  طراحی وب سایت با دلفی 8

## moradii

با سلام

آیا میتوان با استفاده از دلفی 8 وبسایت طراحی کرد .واگر این امکان وجود دارد آیا باید زمان زیادی برای آموزش آن صرف نمود.ضمنا من با دلفی 7 تا حدود زیادی آشنایی دارم
لطفا بگویید من ازکجا باید شروع کنم.اگرمنابعی جهت آموزش فوق دارید لطفا معرفی نمایید.
با تشکر

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

بله میتوان، اما الان دیگه دلفی 9 اومده (Delphi 2005). بنابراین دلفی 8 رو فراموش کنید.

برای یادگیری ابتدا باید مفاهیمی دات نت را یاد بگیرید، سپس کار با ASP.NET ، و اگر با دلفی 7 کار کرده باشید کدنویسی اش برای شما آسان خواهد بود.

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام



> اما الان دیگه دلفی 9 اومده (Delphi 2005).


آقا اومد ؟ کجاست ؟ تو فروشگاه دارید ؟
بای

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

بله ، اومده (نسخه پیش از انتشارش یک ماهی هست که رو سیستم من نصبه)، اما الان دارم نسخه نهایی رو نصب میکنم. هفته آینده به احتمال زیاد از فروشگاه برنامه نویس قابل ابتیاع خواهد بود. :sunglass:

----------


## vcldeveloper

> ، اومده (نسخه پیش از انتشارش یک ماهی هست که رو سیستم من نصبه)، اما الان دارم نسخه نهایی رو نصب میکنم. هفته آینده به احتمال زیاد از فروشگاه برنامه نویس قابل ابتیاع خواهد بود


ایول آقای کرامتی  :موفق:  همزمان با eBay و... توزیع میکنید؟ :wink: 
یه لطف کنید قیمت حدودیش رو هم بگید که ما پولهامون رو از الان جمع کنیم.

 :flower:   :تشویق:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

علی آقا، شانس ماست دیگه، اینجا هر کس به ما میرسه کارت عضویت در بنیاد مستضعفان اش رو نشون میده!

نترس، قیمتش مناسبه.

----------


## moradii

ترا خدا عوض این حرفها یکی به من کمک کنه؟
من اصلا نمیدونم ازکجا باید شروع کنم.شما میگوئید باید اول asp بدانم !مگر دلفی خودش ÷شت صحنه کدهای asp را ایجادنمیکند.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> برای یادگیری ابتدا باید مفاهیمی دات نت را یاد بگیرید، سپس کار با ASP.NET ، و اگر با دلفی 7 کار کرده باشید کدنویسی اش برای شما آسان خواهد بود.


گفتم ASP.NET ، نه ASP. 

مراحل رو هم گفتم. بترتیب اینها رو یاد بگیرید:
1- مفاهیم دات نت.
2- کار با ASP.NET
3- Object Pascal (زبان دلفی).

----------


## MY DEAR DELPHI

سلام آقای کرامتی
میشه آدرس پستهایی که آموزش مفاهیم دات نت را دارد بدید
ممنون

----------


## mr13668248

آموزش بدید لطفاً

----------

